# It worked for me!



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi folks,

Well, I was in the process of installing my wood vise when I decided to do this. I used 3/8-16 x 5" Fh machine screws with nuts to install my vise. As you can see in the pictures what I did. I used a 45 degree chamfering bit to countersink the screws. Would you believe that the bearing on the bit was exactly 3/8th of an inch thick. Same size as the holes. All I had to do was get the bit right over the hole, turn on the router and cut away. It made a nice clean countersink hole....Nice!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Boricua,

Looks great sir. I would like to see the finally of your bench when it is done I am wanting/needing to build me one soon. I am going to start looking for a solid door soon. What is your top made of?


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks GoonMan! My top is a 30" x 80" solid core door. Nice and heavy duty. I chose the door with the birch surface. I like the birch better than the oak. I'll post pictures when I get a chance. Later...


----------

